# South Bend heavy 10 vs precision Mathews 1340GT



## joebiplane (Nov 12, 2014)

I have Been assigned the task of getting a comparison between a restored South Bend heavy 10 and a brand spanking new PM 1340 GT for a gent who makes his own rifle barrels for competition AR's. 
I have read that The Pm 1340 is made in Tiwan(sp). Which I take as a GOOD thing (compared to China). Buyer wants all the bells and whistles including d1-4 spindle , taper attachment an DRO installed
He does not need the gap feature or the higher capacity 13" swing of the PM but he doesn't care about that with the SBL .
I restore old South Bends but that has no bearing on this comparison. The gent is a friend of mine and I just want him happy..... My fee for the restoration is about $ 1,000  for my labor. and there is the cost of the H 10 candidate ( with D1-4 spindle). Plus ( . plus any parts ...missing parts bushings, shafts gears etc. and materials and options ...taper attachment DRO etc. as well as paint and supplies( paint, stripper thiner etc.). But again that is not important. Consider that the final cost of each unit is very close to IDENTICAL... As would be the run out accuracy of both machines Including delivery
He happens to live over 1,000 miles from me I,m in NJ. He is in Texas. So I can't be there to help him except that I will deliver the restored lathe and set it up for him for the cost of my expenses to drive to TX and back. 
I have placed this same post in the precision Mathews forum as both camps wil be somewhat prejudice .   The PM will have a 3 year warrantee. The SBL will not
The SBL will be an heirloom.  The PM will not"
With no $ cost difference. This should make for a challenging discussion



What would you do if you were him
What would you do. ?

Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 13, 2014)

that's a tough one...
but if the customer want's bells and whistles, i think the 1340 would be his style.

i like the old stuff myself better, but i have a 1236 (Taiwanese made) .
 i can say they make pretty dang good machines.
 the D1 would be very nice.:thinking:


1 vote SB10, 
if you're counting


----------

